# Der Kochbuch-Threat



## Kotzi (22. Februar 2015)

Moin,

da ich leidenschaftlich gerne koche und eine schwäche für Bücher habe sammel ich so nach und nach schöne, ausgefallene, nützliche usw usw.... ich sammel einfach gerne Kochbücher.

Oftmals an kleine Kunstwerke erinnernt von den Fotos und der Aufmachung her soll dieser Threat dazu dienen Kochbücher zu präsentieren die in irgendeiner Weise was besonderes sind.

Obs jetzt einfach nur hauptsächlich schöne Bilder sind, außergewöhnliche Rezepte oder Grundlagenliteratur für diverse Küchen und Kochstiele ist egal.


Ich fange mal mit 3 Büchern an, irgendwannmal poste ich einfach mehr.

1. Sushi. Über 70 unwiderstehliche Rezepte aus Japan von Katsuji Yamamoto und Roger W. Hicks

http://www.amazon.de/Sushi-Über-unwiderstehliche-Rezepte-Japan/dp/3829048068/ref=sr_1_65?ie=UTF8&qid=1424630390&sr=8-65&keywords=sushi+kochbuch

Ist es auch klein und eher Heftartig und kommt zudem altbackend daher ist dieses Heftchen meiner Meinung nach das beste Anleitungskochbuch für traditionelles Sushi. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Es gibt eine Millionen wunderschöner Photobücher über Sushis, eines meines Wissens nach sogar nur Bilder ohne Rezepte, quasi Sushi-Kunst. Das ist dieses Buch nicht. Wer jedoch wirklich gutes Sushi zu Hause zubereiten will findet in diesem Buch einige Feinheiten die den Unterschied machen.

Der Preis ist zudem lachhaft.

2. Fisch: Warenkunde und Kochschule 100 Rezepte für Fisch und Meeresfrüchte von Mitch Tonks

http://www.amazon.de/Fisch-Warenkunde-Kochschule-Rezepte-Meeresfrüchte/dp/3884729497/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1424630643&sr=8-1&keywords=mitch+tonks

Ein Kochbuch über Meeresfische. Wunderschön aufgemacht und mit leckeren Rezepten drin. Dazu Nährwerte, wann man die Fische am besten kaufen sollte und wann nicht, Laich und Fangzeiten mit wunderschönen Fotos und Anekdoten.

Einfach nett zum durchblättern mit einem bisschen Warenkunde und leckeren Rezepten.


3. Saucen nach Escoffier von Romeo Brodmann

http://www.amazon.de/Saucen-nach-Escoffier-Romeo-Brodmann/dp/3905834014/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1424630845&sr=8-1&keywords=saucen+nach+escoffier

Reines Anleitungsbuch für die Zubereitung von Saucen.
Bilder nur in Form von Anleitungsschritten, aber jeder der lernen will leckere Saucen zuzubereiten kommt schwer um dieses Wirklich richtig gute Buch herum. 
Nichts zum Anschauen und durchblättern aber einer meiner Lieblinge, weil Saucen... ihr wisst schon.


Jetzt freue ich mich auf eure Posts und Empfehlungen.

Und wenn ihr Bücher nachkaufen wollt dann tut das immer gerne bei eurem Buchhändler des Vertrauens.


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Kochbuch-Threat*

Ansich eine schöne Idee, allerdings klingt es ein bisschen befremdlich Rezepte nachzukochen, die mir "Kotzi" empfohlen hat :q:q


----------



## Kotzi (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Kochbuch-Threat*

Frühere Trinkgewohnheiten sind nicht mit aktuellen Essgewohnheiten gleichzusetzen.

Nächster Tipp:

Süßwasserfang: Das Kochbuch für den ultimativen Fisch-Genuss

http://www.amazon.de/Süßwasserfang-Das-Kochbuch-ultimativen-Fisch-Genuss/dp/3938100664/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1424707607&sr=8-1&keywords=s%C3%BCsswasserfang


Ein Kochbuch in dem es wie man dem Titel entnehmen kann um Süßwasserfische geht.
Jedoch ist das Niveau eher auf verspielte gehobene Küche ausgerichtet, also nichts für den Alltag sondern eher zum ausprobieren und experimentieren.

Sonst auch sehr schön aufgemacht, auch Themen außerhalb des Kochens rund um die Produkte angeschnitten, mit Extraheft damit das Kochbuch nicht beim Kochen leiden muss.


Traut euch, ich hab noch Platz auf meinem Küchenregal


----------



## labralehn (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Kochbuch-Threat*

Folgendes Buch ist zu empfehlen. 
Habe es meiner Mutter mal irgendwann geschenkt.

Von Aal bis Zander Gebundene Ausgabe – 1997
http://www.amazon.de/Von-Aal-Zander-Francis-Hoff/dp/3880349967/ref=sr_1_25?ie=UTF8
  
von Francis Ray Hoff, 
bekannt durch den Janus-TV-Kanal (Seasons)
kommt immer Nachts auf dem Sender Planet (ca. 3 Uhr bis morgens um 6 Uhr)



> *Klappentext*
> 
> Einmal in der Woche frischen Fisch zu essen bedeutet nicht nur  Abwechslung für den  Speiseplan, sondern  ist auch ein wertvoller  Beitrag für die Gesundheit. Nachdem die Wasserqualität der Gewässer  zunehmend besser geworden ist, kann man sich  wieder mit gutem Gewissen  den Fischen zuwenden. Zudem bieten die heimischen Flüsse und Seen eine  enorme Fischvielfalt. Mit etwa 100  Rezepten und 100 Farbfotos zeigt  Francis Ray Hoff die fast unerschöpflichen Möglichkeiten,   Süßwasserfische zuzubereiten: als Suppen, als marinierter und  gedämpfter, gebratener und  gedünsteter Fisch, als Ragouts, als  geräucherter Fisch, als Pfannengerichte, Pasteten, Pies und  Terrinen.  Außerdem gibt der Autor einige Saucenrezepte an, die gut zu den  verschiedenen  Fischgerichten passen. Da viele Leute einige Fische nur  von der Vorspeisenkarte kennen, sind alle für die Küche  wichtigen  Süßwasserfische abgebildet und genau beschrieben. Auch die verschiedenen   Methoden, Fische auszunehmen und zu filetieren, werden vorgestellt und  fotografisch  illustriert.  Wie jeder weiß, soll ein Fisch auch  schwimmen und, da ein heimischer Fisch auch einen  heimischen Wein  braucht, hat das Deutsche Weininstitut zu jedem Rezept einen passenden   Wein aus deutschen Lagen ausgesucht.
> 
> ...


*Quelle*: *siehe link oben*


----------



## Kotzi (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Kochbuch-Threat*

Auch wenns bisher viel um Fisch ging, es geht um alle Kochbücher.
Ich suche noch gute in Richtung klassischer Deutscher Küche, wie der Krüstenbraten immer knusprig gelingt usw usw.

Danke labralehn für die Beteiligung!


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Kochbuch-Threat*

Klassiker: 
Stuben: Ich helf dir kochen
Lingen Verlag: Fisch auf 1000 und eine Art


----------

